
Internet Pornography Stats - reitzensteinm
http://feeds.feedburner.com/~r/Techcrunch/~3/116221202/
======
staunch
The $2.8 billion figure is laughable. As if there was any way to track the
flow of porn money. Even an accurate estimate is ridiculously difficult
because of the way the money is processed.

I have a feeling if YC started funding p0rn startups they'd wipe out a huge
swath of the crappy sites that exist (and make tens of millions). At least
people wouldn't question the business models of those companies ;-)

~~~
vlad
Y Combinator doesn't accept porn sites? Maybe Paul should have specified this
in the application, so I wouldn't have wasted my time making a MiniDV-casette
sized demo with 13 hot female co-founders. "Hey, I'm starting up a company.
Every additional founder gets $5,000. But, I need to make a demo. Do you have
60 minutes?"

------
Prrometheus
I have often thought that if the hot girls in my high school could have been
convinced to start a lesbian porn company with me, then we all would have been
rich and never had to get real jobs.

------
leisuresuit
Is there a web 2.0 porn site yet?

